# Just a picture of the sausages I am having for lunch for no particular reason whatsoever.



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Feb 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 28, 2020)

Give us the "after picture" so we can see how they look cooked.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Feb 28, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Give us the "after picture" so we can see how they look cooked.


For the freedom to fast or not to fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 28, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> For the freedom to fast or not to fast!


Much more appetizing. Thank you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 28, 2020)

For no reason whatsoever LOL.

California made "Louisiana sausage" is about like BBQ sauce made in NYC. But I don't suppose that Savoie's, Richard's, or Manda is readily available in Cali. 

Mmmm this is making me hungry.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 28, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> View attachment 6621
> For the freedom to fast or not to fast!


I gave up a certain pair of pants for lint. They held so much static that I couldn't keep the fuzz and lint off of them, so I gave them up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 28, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Much more appetizing.


But still not as apetizing as KFC's new Doughnut Chicken Sandwich.







Grant, I think this should be right up your alley.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Feb 28, 2020)

Pilgrim said:


> For no reason whatsoever LOL.
> 
> California made "Louisiana sausage" is about like BBQ sauce made in NYC. But I don't suppose that Savoie's, Richard's, or Manda is readily available in Cali.
> 
> Mmmm this is making me hungry.


Probably not, even though these are not bad after you make them in a good amount of butter. 
My smoking skills are probably as good as they are going to get here in Cali, hopefully one day I can make a meat pilgrimage through the South.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Feb 28, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> But still not as apetizing as KFC's new Doughnut Chicken Sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! My kids went to the gym and got one afterwards... beats the purpose but try and tell an 18 year old that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 28, 2020)

Blame @C. M. Sheffield 

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/kfc-cheeto-chicken-sandwich.98688/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 28, 2020)

G said:


> Blame


I blame Mr Jones. You cannot take it for 'Grant'ed he has a healthy meal or a healthy smoke

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 28, 2020)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I blame Mr Jones. You cannot take it for 'Grant'ed he has a healthy meal or a healthy smoke


What can I say as a former baptist now Presbyterian!


----------



## Edward (Feb 28, 2020)

Made in California? You probably have to add your own nitrites to them. 

Speaking of food, Maggi seasoning can be a good source of supplemental gluten for your diet (as well as supplying needed sodium).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 28, 2020)

G said:


> What can I say as a former baptist now Presbyterian!


Well I was thinking of moving from a Baptist theology to a Dutch Reformed theology, but I need to eat healthy because of health issues  I can say I LOVE KFC though but need to practice self-denial

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2020)

Whoops, I realized I accidentally had fish for lunch today. I'll make up for it with some meat-filled chili for dinner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Susan777 (Feb 28, 2020)

G said:


> What can I say as a former baptist now Presbyterian!


About your many pipes. Do you have a meerschaum?


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 28, 2020)

Susan777 said:


> About your many pipes. Do you have a meerschaum?


https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/pb-pipe-smokers.100598/#post-1228069


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 29, 2020)

A Louisiana brand made in California? 

WAT?

That sounds suspicious.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

